# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Slowness?!

## Jaxilon

I don't know if we are still in flux from the "upgrade" move but the site seems really slow to me today.

----------


## Mark Oliva

Unfortunately.  Every since the upgrade, performance has been irregular to say the least.  It certainly is by leaps and bounds the slowest site I call in the Internet.  It's not just my problem.  This even has become a thread in the ProFantasy forum.

----------


## Vellum

Yup I'm having problems here also.

----------

